# Dwarf Hamsters?



## hellsdarkrose

Hi

I'm looking at getting 1 or 2 (if they are dwarfs) hamsters and I am looking for advice.

I am experienced in owning Syrian hamsters but haven't had one in about 5 years I was keen to get another but in my browsing I have come across Roborovski and Chinese dwarf hamsters which I am really interested in (especially the Chinese dwarf) but I have a few questions.

1. What is the best cage for dwarf hamsters? (examples of set ups welcome for inspiration) Also would like to know sizes recommended for dwarf hamster setups.
2. If I get a Chinese dwarf or Roborovski do they live well in pairs? (I have seen conflicting information as to 
3. How easy are Chinese or Roborovski to tame?

Anymore information you think I should know about dwarfs. 

I want to make sure I consider everything and make the right decision about which kind of hamster is right for me because I know as much as I think Chinese and Roborovski's are cute they may not be right for me. 

Thanks in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## Flissy

I haven't had either a chinese or a robo dwarf hamster but I do have a russian dwarf! 

I think with whatever type of dwarf you decide to get, if you get more than one there is always a chance of having to seperate them.

I have my dwarf hamster, Poppet, in an imac fantasy cage, although it wouldn't be suitable for more than one dwarf as they get territorial over the levels/tubes.










I think the best thing for robos is a glass tank though as they might be able to squeeze through the bars. Either that or a plastic cage like the gabber rex or a zoozone cage as the bars are on the top 

There are also the habitrail and rotastak cages but I think if I was getting robos/chinese hammies I would prefer a tank as you can fit more toys in and stuff 

I don't really know much about dwarfs yet but i hope that helps at least a little bit!!


----------



## hellsdarkrose

Flissy said:


> I haven't had either a chinese or a robo dwarf hamster but I do have a russian dwarf!
> 
> I think with whatever type of dwarf you decide to get, if you get more than one there is always a chance of having to seperate them.
> 
> I have my dwarf hamster, Poppet, in an imac fantasy cage, although it wouldn't be suitable for more than one dwarf as they get territorial over the levels/tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best thing for robos is a glass tank though as they might be able to squeeze through the bars. Either that or a plastic cage like the gabber rex or a zoozone cage as the bars are on the top
> 
> There are also the habitrail and rotastak cages but I think if I was getting robos/chinese hammies I would prefer a tank as you can fit more toys in and stuff
> 
> I don't really know much about dwarfs yet but i hope that helps at least a little bit!!


Thanks for the info. I was thinking of some kind of plastic or glass tank if getting Robos.

Do you know a reputable site that sell the Imac cage?


----------



## Flissy

hellsdarkrose said:


> Thanks for the info. I was thinking of some kind of plastic or glass tank if getting Robos.
> 
> Do you know a reputable site that sell the Imac cage?


Yeah good idea about the tank, I like them as you can get them as big as you want pretty much!

If you are in the UK then there is a craft/garden/home shop called The Range who sell them for £35, I got the extension from the internet so it has an extra level. You can buy the extension from here Imac Fantasy Expansion Kit at UKPetSupplies.com
You can also buy the cage online on the Range's website:Imac Fantasy - Hamster Cage at The Range

but yeah, a tank would be better for more than one as someone told me that they can get territorial if they have cages with multiple levels


----------



## Sarah+Hammies

I have 3 robos 2 in one cage and one in another. they were together to start with but it turned out that i had a girl and 2 boys!!

I have a large cage that is on one level as the boys started to show signs of being territorial over the extra level but since its been removed they have been okay, its a good idea to have 2 of everything though just in case 

My girl robo lives quite happily on her own but i would have preferred to have had her in a pair too.

Ive not been bitten by any of the hammies yet  i can hold all of them but only one is _starting_ to sit still on me, they are really fast :laugh: :lol:

Ive not had a chinese ham to compare.


----------



## metame

I have a russian! Well, did have two, but we had to split them up due to excessive fighting and bloody hamsters...

Decided on the russian because robos are AMAZINGLY fast, though uber cute and couldnt get hold of any chinese, though have been told by friend that chinese are meant to be friendlier, although our russians have always been good - apart from separating fighting hrumph.

anyway, both hamsters are in similar cages. Were in the Crittertrail mini two when first split, but as ordered offline wasnt sure it would actually be *that* small, so both hamsters have two joined together with tubes (and extras cause theyre spoilt  ). Rilo has an extra rotastak carry case add on, but thy love it 

and have just posted her cage on show me your cages, but here it is anyway...


----------



## Jazzy

I have a Chinese hamster and a Roborovski. I personally wouldn't keep any dwarf hamsters in pairs but I know some people do but I haven't had much success and they usually end up nearly killing each other. I also have three Russians too which in my opinion are the tamest and more friendliest of the dwarf hamsters.
My little Roborovski is cute though but definitely not tame. He lives in a Cambridge cage and seems fine. My Chinese hamster can't live in a cage cos they can flatten themselves out and squeeze though bars so they are better off in Rotastak cages or tanks. Mine loves her Rotastak cage although it's a pain to clean out.

Two of my Russians live in Imac Fantasy cages and the third one has a Savic Cambridge cage.

This is Harriet.
































Tommy

























Jasmine

























Titch the Roborovski

























Jess - Chinese hamster

































And one of my gorgeous Syrians.








Sorry for the pic overload.


----------



## hellsdarkrose

Jazzy said:


> I have a Chinese hamster and a Roborovski. I personally wouldn't keep any dwarf hamsters in pairs but I know some people do but I haven't had much success and they usually end up nearly killing each other. I also have three Russians too which in my opinion are the tamest and more friendliest of the dwarf hamsters.
> My little Roborovski is cute though but definitely not tame. He lives in a Cambridge cage and seems fine. My Chinese hamster can't live in a cage cos they can flatten themselves out and squeeze though bars so they are better off in Rotastak cages or tanks. Mine loves her Rotastak cage although it's a pain to clean out.
> 
> Two of my Russians live in Imac Fantasy cages and the third one has a Savic Cambridge cage.
> 
> This is Harriet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titch the Roborovski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jess - Chinese hamster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one of my gorgeous Syrians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pic overload.


Your hamsters are all gorgeous 

You have all already helped me in my decision as I am now thinking Russian might be my best bet for a first foray into dwarf hamster ownership. But maybe a Chinese if I fall in love with one at the pet store.

Does anyone have any opinions on the mickey max savic cage? As I was considering that or the iMac.


----------



## Jazzy

I think for a Russian that an Imac would be your best bet and you can extend them too if you want to although just a normal Imac is big enough for a Russian hamster. Mine can get up and down the tubes too.

These are my imacs although I've got them both one storey now instead of two cos my Syrian was in there but I've put her in a hamster heaven cage now.


----------



## Jazzy

I got one of them for £25 on ebay brand new in the box, with about £7 postage and packing.


----------



## Flissy

hellsdarkrose said:


> Your hamsters are all gorgeous
> 
> You have all already helped me in my decision as I am now thinking Russian might be my best bet for a first foray into dwarf hamster ownership. But maybe a Chinese if I fall in love with one at the pet store.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on the mickey max savic cage? As I was considering that or the iMac.


the mickey max has a barred level so it would need to be covered. If you are only getting one hammy then I recommend the imac fantasy


----------



## ....zoe....

i have 5 winter white russian dwarfs plus 6 babies at the moment. 

they are gorgous little hammies and only 1 of of my lot is nasty and like to nib me lol 

iam one of the people on here that does have these together. i have a group of 3 males (1 adult and 2 youngsters) they live in an extended imac as it provides lots of room for them to get away from eachother if a little squwabble starts. 

i work in a pet shop and have found that robos are very fast, but im not sure on chinese as we dont tend to get them in. 

where do you live as if you are intested in having a winter white and live ner to be then ide be happy to help you out


----------

